
Show HN: Pandas in the Cloud: 100GB+ pandas dataframes with 4MB local memory - marcell
https://cloudpy.io/
======
buraksarica
Looks interesting. Have you heard about the picloud (not in business now)? The
concept looks similar, and promising. (they were acquired and shut down, i
hope you will stay in business)

